# UFC 80 Predictions



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's what I got:

BJ Penn vs. Stevenson Winner - BJ

Gonzaga vs. Werdum Winner - Gonzaga

On a side note: 

Does anyone know when UFC 80 will air on Spike TV?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I will go out on a limb and say that Joe Daddy and Werdum will both win by KO!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Really disapointed with gonzagas performance... BJ worked over Daddy pretty well.

I liked the paul vs. paul fight, they came out firing.


----------

